# Corsair graphite 600t - zu laut



## de.rojas (20. September 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe keinen Eintrag gefunden der mir weiter hilft.


Folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir das graphite 600t white edition gekauft.
Qualitativ und optisch ein super Gerät.

Über den Hardwaremonitor konnte ich unter LAST CPU Temperaturen von gerade mal max. 44grad ausmachen.

Aber leider habe ich ein Problem mit der Lautstärke. Die 2 großen Gehäuselüfter (20cm) sind mir einfach zu laut). Wenn ich surfe und office-programme nutze, will ich keine Turbine neben mir stehen haben. Wenn ich zocke ist mir das relativ egal.
Gibt es irgendwelche Lüsungsvorschläge?

Lüfter abklemmen? Sorfware? Andere Lüftersteuerung einbauen???


----------



## debalz (20. September 2011)

Hallo und willkommen!

die zwei genannten Lüfter sind die vorne und oben? eine Lüftersteuerung ist sicher eine Lösung um die Drehzahl zu verringern und damit auch das Geräusch. Dabei kann der jeweilige Lüfter über die Voltzahl (meistens 5 - 12V) geregelt. Abklemmen würde ich keinen, da eigentlich vorne oben und hinten imho die wichtigsten Positionen zur Be- und Entlüftung sind...
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - black
schlicht und robust...


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Alternativ einfach einen Vorwiederstand (gibt es inkabel Lösungen) zwischen Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter packen, dann arbeitet es im halbierten Drehzahlbereich ca.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Hier gäbe es solche Spannungsadapter, Klick, Klick und Klick. Oder man verbaut eine Lüftersteuerung


----------

